# how many gain shakes is to many?



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Just wondering if having to many weight gain shakes in a day will have affects on the body?

I normaly have 2 shakes of 2 scoops flavorless powder in full fat or whole milk at 300ml with about 5 spoons of nesquick milk powder. Dont no what the entire nutrional info is cuz i never worked it out.

Twice a day if i can i do this. Just wondering how many shakes is maximum.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

depends what your macros are?...and 2 shakes is nothing really


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

bigforbday said:


> depends what your macros are?...and 2 shakes is nothing really


Im gonna b abit thick and ask what are macros?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Probably the one that takes you over your daily calorie and macro requirements...


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Im gonna b abit thick and ask what are macros?


Levels of protein, fats and carbs


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

That's not a weight gain shake mate ....

Edit. Sorry what is the flavourless powder. Silly me I assumed it was a protein powder, I take it that is a gainer powder?

I make my own 400ml milk , 50g oats , 2scoops whey , 30g PB , 100g bluberries. Nearly 1000cals split in to 2 servings. An easy extra 1000


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

That is alright in my opinion. Personally I do 100g of weight gainer powder but have been on 150g for a few days due to not been able to get the food down probably because I've been away from training for about a week.

My gym buddy is having 2x150g a day


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> That's not a weight gain shake mate ....
> 
> Edit. Sorry what is the flavourless powder. Silly me I assumed it was a protein powder, I take it that is a gainer powder?
> 
> I make my own 400ml milk , 50g oats , 2scoops whey , 30g PB , 100g bluberries. Nearly 1000cals split in to 2 servings. An easy extra 1000


Yeah its a gainer powder mate. Its only got 450 or so calories in a scoop thats why i add two scoops but i have been so fixed on the calories i havent took into consideration that the protein and carbs have doubled to. I have the two shakes a day plus whatever foods im gettin down me i just didnt know if it would affect the body cuz really its kind of my main source of calories and carbs etc. I dont wana be delivering a bedroom and sh1t meself lol.

Thats sounds a nice way of gettin an extra 1000 calories might give it ago.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Yeah its a gainer powder mate. Its only got 450 or so calories in a scoop thats why i add two scoops but i have been so fixed on the calories i havent took into consideration that the protein and carbs have doubled to. I have the two shakes a day plus whatever foods im gettin down me i just didnt know if it would affect the body cuz really its kind of my main source of calories and carbs etc. I dont wana be delivering a bedroom and sh1t meself lol.
> 
> Thats sounds a nice way of gettin an extra 1000 calories might give it ago.


450 cals per scoop! What size of scoop u got lol. Wat gainer u on mate?

I wouldn't touch a gainer due to the amount of shyte in them that's why I make my own which is far better IMO. You know what's in it decent cals 

Your main source should be food mate not shakes but if it fits your macs I don't see any real problem.

Do you struggle eating foods due to job etc?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> 450 cals per scoop! What size of scoop u got lol. Wat gainer u on mate?
> 
> I wouldn't touch a gainer due to the amount of shyte in them that's why I make my own which is far better IMO. You know what's in it decent cals
> 
> ...


Cant think of the name without looking. My mate owns his own nutrition business and i buy it off him at the price he gets it for so i aint ripped off like asda like to do.

I thought i was eating stupid amounts before i started this but reading on here and keeping an eye on my intake im not eatin enough. Im hoping that over the winter i can really put the weight on. My job is affecting it alot. I cant have all the meals i want a day cuz of goin round the country and stupid loading times etc. Some days im starving hungry cuz ive ate all my food i take. On my days off i make up for it tho but some days if it wernt for the shakes i probably wouldnt get even 2500 basic calories in me.


----------



## dannydean07 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ganiers aint worth the money, you should buy 100% or 70-90%whey which ever you can afford and in things like Peanut butter, oats, olive oil, things like that, look in the recipes threads, should be loads, or just search/google search bulking shake recipes then you can check macros that are specific to your diet! :thumb:


----------



## d4n (Feb 20, 2012)

I recently changed from buying bulk shakes to making my own.

I have 500ml full fat milk, 1 banana, 4 tsps peanut butter, 3 tbsps grapeseed oil, 5 scoops whey concentrate, 1 scoop malodextrin, 15grams creatine n sometimes I put half an avocado in.

I split that into 3 shakers n have through the day. Gives me around 2000kcals.

I also have 4 raw eggs!!!!


----------



## Feeblebob (Feb 12, 2012)

Guessing it depends on whether you're asking what is too much for optimum nutrition, or what a 'damaging' amount may be. The optimum nutrition side, I haven't got back into yet, so wouldn't have a clue, but if you get too keen and ram a load down, you'll just sh1t it out (short-term). The body's pretty clever really. Long term, the same rules apply as to anything, too much of a good thing, everything in moderation and all those sayings apply.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Feeblebob said:


> Guessing it depends on whether you're asking what is too much for optimum nutrition, or what a 'damaging' amount may be. The optimum nutrition side, I haven't got back into yet, so wouldn't have a clue, but if you get too keen *and ram a load down, you'll just sh1t it out* (short-term). The body's pretty clever really. Long term, the same rules apply as to anything, too much of a good thing, everything in moderation and all those sayings apply.


reheally?


----------



## Feeblebob (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, lol, big reveal there, I know, but it used to amaze me how much came out that end... Wondered if I was absorbing anything at all.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

There isn't a maximum have as many as you want he'll live off the things of u want to.


----------

